# The BTCC



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Have to say well done to Gordon Sheddon "FLASH" on his 2nd BTCC crown.
Anyone watch it yesterday ? it went down to the wire, with Plato the other main contender starting 2nd on the grid, and Sheddon way back in 19th after a disastrous 2nd race - Plato took the lead almost straight away and Sheddon had it all to do, I have to say I've followed the touring cars for about 25 years, have gone to Knockhill every year for 20 odd years and this must be one of the best races or even seen, perhaps thee best I've ever seen, Sheddon was on fire (almost literally with his brake discs glowing red hot !) finishing 4th, it was enough to give him the championship even although Plato won the race :thumb he must surely be the best over-taker ever !!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Aye, I watched it. A great climax to the Season, and a well-deserved title for GS. :driver:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have to say I wanted Plato to win the title as he's won the most races and also had the most non finishes but Sheddon was amazing in that final race. I was a little disappointed in Smith not being very helpful to Plato in the first 2 races where as some drivers simply got out of Sheddons way very easily in race 3. Over all it was a great showcase for the BTCC! Roll on next year!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say Sheddon had n easy race 3 ? and I agree that Plato couldn't have done any more on the day - not a Smith fan myself and I'm sure he'd get a real kick up the ar*e at the end of the day !!
All the same, Plato wouldn't move out of the way for anyone ! and, as in a lot of cases, he'll just shunt people out of the way to get past !! although I do like Plato, I met him at Knockhill a few years ago, he'd just done the race of his life, he started "plum last" on the 2nd race and came through to win, and he did it without putting anyone off in the process, a great race


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Amazing drive by Shedden for race three, between no ballast and some kind of magic from him the Civic was a missile.

Got a lot of respect for Andy Jordan for letting him past. I know a lot of people are up in arms about it but it just goes to show how well thought of Shedden is by the other drivers.

Aron Smith did nothing to be ashamed off as far as I am concerned and to be slagged off by Plato on live TV suggesting he should be sacked just shows the arrogance and ego of Jason.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

Well that's ruined this afternoons TV.:thumb:

Spoiler spoiler spoiler.lol


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

wanna veccy said:


> Well that's ruined this afternoons TV.:thumb:
> 
> Spoiler spoiler spoiler.lol


Sorry man - you'll still enjoy it, its great racing, as always with the touring cars

Gatecrasher - have to say I never really noticed Jordan moving out of the way, think I was too busy biting my nails ! but yeh, for sure Sheddon has a lot of respect up & down the the pit lane - they interviewed a lot of drivers at the start of the programme asking "Plato or Sheddon" ? almost all said Sheddon for various reasons :thumb:

Re Plato - I can see where he's coming from and that he'd be a wee bit p1$$ed off, but for sure his comments were a bit footballer like and not the usual diplomatic racing driver comments style


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

wanna veccy said:


> Well that's ruined this afternoons TV.:thumb:
> 
> Spoiler spoiler spoiler.lol


Sorry dude. Maybe worth the thread title having a spoiler alert.

As said though you're still in for a treat with race 3.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have to say I'm totally with Plato in respect of what Smith did or didn't do. Matt Neil is a true team player and would have done anything to help sheddon to win as you get the feeling they are not only team mates but also good friends. If smith had of not hindered Plato like he did the end result could have been different. And like I said a number of drivers just totally got out of the way for sheddon which to me is not racing at all. I can see that no one wanted to take him or plato out but still it was like a parting of the waves for him at times so not really racing at all until right at the end when Sheddon was battling someone (can't remember) for a place he didn't need.

I know we all have opinions about drivers and unless we know them you cannot possibly say what a person is like. I've met both Sheddon, and Plato and both stopped and signed autographs for my kids and to take a photo and where thoroughly nice about it. At the end of the day they are all racing drivers, they all want to win, crashes are never their fault etc etc. I think without characters like Plato the sport would be a lot worse off, you have to admire someone who says it like it is and hes right Smith wasn't a team player and if he was told to do a job and he ignored his team boss then he should get a telling off. Silly move if you ask me with contracts coming up for next year etc.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Amazing drive by Shedden for race three, between no ballast and some kind of magic from him the Civic was a missile.
> 
> Got a lot of respect for Andy Jordan for letting him past. I know a lot of people are up in arms about it but it just goes to show how well thought of Shedden is by the other drivers.
> 
> Aron Smith did nothing to be ashamed off as far as I am concerned and to be slagged off by Plato on live TV suggesting he should be sacked just shows the arrogance and ego of Jason.


I lost all respect for Plato a few years ago after he and Matt Neal had a set to at Rockingham, Neal was having a go at Plato who was still in his skid lid and when Plato goaded Neal, Neal raised a fist and plato ducked behind his dad. Next day on itv4 he was whining to Louise Goodman about how he was the victim of a vicious assault by a lunatic. Now a) Neal never actually touched him, b) for someone to hide behind their dad after goading someone is cowardly and finally c) to then whine about it just shows he has no spine, no balls and needs daddy to protect him.

He is a phenomenal driver, possibly the best in the BTCC right now but as a person, he leaves so much to be desired just on that one incident alone.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

Only pulling ur leg, I was planning to watch it this afternoon, well I still will, I'll just act surprised.lol:lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

muzzer42 said:


> I lost all respect for Plato a few years ago after he and Matt Neal had a set to at Rockingham, Neal was having a go at Plato who was still in his skid lid and when Plato goaded Neal, Neal raised a fist and plato ducked behind his dad. Next day on itv4 he was whining to Louise Goodman about how he was the victim of a vicious assault by a lunatic. Now a) Neal never actually touched him, b) for someone to hide behind their dad after goading someone is cowardly and finally c) to then whine about it just shows he has no spine, no balls and needs daddy to protect him.
> 
> He is a phenomenal driver, possibly the best in the BTCC right now but as a person, he leaves so much to be desired just on that one incident alone.


I remember the incident but I can't remember what it was all about?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I watched it all live on Sunday and thought Shedden had blown it after race two when he was going to start 19th in Race#3 and Plato was on pole 

I went to Rockingham a few weeks ago and I was in the Honda Yuasa Racing team garage with Sheddens engineer, had a sit in Gordons car after practice#1 with my son.
Spoke to Shedden and wished him all the very best for the qualifying and the next days race - and he ended up coming out of that weekend in the lead of the championship and didn't let it go! 

Brilliant days racing to win the championship.
Shedden showed skill and determination to pull it off.
I said to the mrs it was my lucky handshake that did it back at Rockingham 

Big Honda fan, and big Shedden and Neal fan.

Would have been an interesting season if Mat Jackson had competed right through in the Motorbase Focus. He's been on fire since coming back.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

Hmmm....not convinced to be honest. With the exception of menu who sheddon nudged so hard he caused him to puncture, no-one really really gave sheddon a hard time.

To be honest, i'm fed up with all the plato, Neal and Sheddon shennanigans as they are all as bad as each other.

The newer breed of drivers who seem to be racing cleaner will hopefully start to come through...the likes of Jackson, Ingram, Jordan (I know he's already won it). Their style seems to be more about racecraft and less about nudging somoene off.

Some death or glory moves in the support races too. Still infinately more entertaining than F1


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

zeb said:


> Hmmm....not convinced to be honest. With the exception of menu who sheddon nudged so hard he caused him to puncture, no-one really really gave sheddon a hard time.
> 
> To be honest, i'm fed up with all the plato, Neal and Sheddon shennanigans as they are all as bad as each other.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you mate! I know F1 is supposed to be the top of world motor sport but there is more action in one round of BTCC than the whole season of F1!

As for BTCC rivalry, yes Plato and Neal in particular are just as bad as each other.


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

cheers.

and the lad who lost the clio cup championship by 1 point seemed just a teeny weeny bit miffed!!:devil:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I remember the incident but I can't remember what it was all about?


Me neither, think they had a coming together and Plato instigated it and then promptly blamed Neal for it all but it's so long ago i cant remember


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

zeb said:


> cheers.
> 
> and the lad who lost the clio cup championship by 1 point seemed just a teeny weeny bit miffed!!:devil:


Yeah what did he say, something about being sabotaged by the team?
Hand didn't seem very happy.
And it was his team mate that won


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I've met both Sheddon, and Plato and both stopped and signed autographs for my kids and to take a photo and where thoroughly nice about it.


Shame Plato is not the same out of the public's eye, that said, he does provide amusement within the BTCC, very much like Cleland..


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Zeb - sorry but I have to disagree re Plato, Neal Sheddon being as bad as each other - I'd say Sheddon is one of the "cleaner" racers out there, Neal not really a "nudger" either, ok, I agree that Sheddon did have a wee coming together with Menu and yes it did result in a puncture, and I think its unfair to say that no-one gave him a hard time !! he's just a great overtaker and I think it's sometimes he makes it look easy ! even the commentators regularly comment on his over taking manouvers, and sometimes say "he makes it look easy"
It often happens in most forms of motorsport that a slight coming together results in a puncture, basically it more often than not that the guy in front has just tried to "close the door" but maybe a second or two too late - as they say "That's motor Racing"

Have to agree with tmitch that the BTCC has loads of action and probably one of the best racing series to watch ! especially being there - if you are a fan of the BTCC and have not been to a meeting then you MUST go to one, I've been going to Knockhill for over 20 years and its just a great day out, was at one at Silverstone many years ago, but didn't see much as In was working there, but even hearing these cars is great


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've been to Knockhill chefy and it was a nice day out - only whilst I was around Edinburgh and we watched a general track day.

I've done Silverstone a few times, Donington a few times and Rockingham three times.
Rockingham is a brilliant venue.

Its the most exciting motorsport by far like you say


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

chefy said:


> Zeb - sorry but I have to disagree re Plato, Neal Sheddon being as bad as each other - I'd say Sheddon is one of the "cleaner" racers out there, Neal not really a "nudger" either, ok, I agree that Sheddon did have a wee coming together with Menu and yes it did result in a puncture, and I think its unfair to say that no-one gave him a hard time !! he's just a great overtaker and I think it's sometimes he makes it look easy ! even the commentators regularly comment on his over taking manouvers, and sometimes say "he makes it look easy"
> It often happens in most forms of motorsport that a slight coming together results in a puncture, basically it more often than not that the guy in front has just tried to "close the door" but maybe a second or two too late - as they say "That's motor Racing"
> 
> Have to agree with tmitch that the BTCC has loads of action and probably one of the best racing series to watch ! especially being there - if you are a fan of the BTCC and have not been to a meeting then you MUST go to one, I've been going to Knockhill for over 20 years and its just a great day out, was at one at Silverstone many years ago, but didn't see much as In was working there, but even hearing these cars is great


Fair enough fella, its all about opinions and I respect yours. For me, Sheddon hides behind the Neal/Plato running battles. This year he clearly shoved jordan off in that last lap lunge at donnington and had all 4 wheels on the grass when he passed. The menu incident at brands is another good example. I agree totally he is truly a gifted driver and because of that he doesnt need to do it...but he does.

I'll keep watching as i'm sure you will too.

It will be a cold day in hell everyone agrees on BTCC now wont it ?!! :thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I'll keep watching as i'm sure you will too.

It will be a cold day in hell everyone agrees on BTCC now wont it ?!! :thumb:[/QUOTE]

That's for sure Zeb - still some great racing all the same, you're right about Sheds - he doesn't have to do it, but hey we could talk about all forms of motorsport and various drivers and their do's and don'ts eh ?!
Bring on the old oval stock car racing and shove em out of the way 

James R Knockhill is a great day out, other than the touring cars I've been to a few other events there, + I've did a track day and their rally experience.
I've been to Silverstone loads, I used to work there lots (as a chef) + been to the GP as spectator for the last 8 years (except this year)
I was booked in for the Silverstone Classic this year with my E30 but had to cancel cos of my injury.

Rockingham is on my bucket list, as is Brands, Donnington too


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Daft as it sounds, for us guys who like to keep our cars clean and in a nice parking spot...

Rockingham is great parking :thumb:
Donington is crap, you'll get dumped on a field in the torrential rain like I did last time I went (last MotoGP)
It was chocka and it took me about 2 hours just to get off the grass parking to the exit gate


----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

James_R said:


> Daft as it sounds, for us guys who like to keep our cars clean and in a nice parking spot...
> 
> Rockingham is great parking :thumb:
> Donington is crap, you'll get dumped on a field in the torrential rain like I did last time I went (last MotoGP)
> It was chocka and it took me about 2 hours just to get off the grass parking to the exit gate


damn right James....silverstone for BTCC a few years back resembled the somme in places


----------

